# rear view mirror replaced



## rdlretire (Jul 21, 2010)

I just replaced my interior rear view mirror and I am trying to reprogram my keys to
work on the door locks can anyone help


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

rdlretire said:


> I just replaced my interior rear view mirror and I am trying to reprogram my keys to
> work on the door locks can anyone help


I think the book explains how to set it up. I set my locks to Lock when starting to drive. It took me a while to get the hang of it. If your dealer is not too far have a salesperson do it for you. Should not be a charge for that.


----------

